# Broadcom bcm57711 Drivers



## bcm57711 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a Dell Bladecenter with the Broadcom bcm57711 10GiE nic.  I've tried FreeBSD 8.0 and 8.1 Beta but there doesn't seem to be drivers for this card.

Anyone know how I could get this running on FreeBSD?  I would hate to switch to Ubuntu just because this card isn't supported.

Thanks.


----------



## hydra (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe try ndis (no idea if it works), I cannot find the FreeBSD driver either.


----------

